# 5 spot confusion/help needed



## Ta2guru13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Today I shot the best round of my life... a 298 with 34 x's. Here's my question... why is it that i drill the X almost every time with my first arrow and then the remaining 4 are no where as consistant. I am posting a picture of my target so you can see what I mean. Dont get me wrong I am extremely happy with my score and my shooting right now, but what gives?? Why am I so much more consistant with my first arrow??


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

without seeing you shoot, it could be 100 different things but i see this a lot SO here is my guess your first shot your mind is focused on one thing the X and you follow your shot seq. very close nothing else is on your mind except the X. then you walk down to score.... now your mind is on the SCORE,,,, you must keep the mind on the X NOTHING ELSE.. FOLLOW YOUR SHOT SEQ AND ONLY SHOOT PERFECT ARROWS IF THE SEQ IS OFF OR YOUR MIND STARTS TO THINK ANYTHING ELSE.... LET DOWN. IT COULD BE MANY DIFFERENT THINGS.FATIGUE IS ONE THAT WILL COME IN PLAY.AND MANY OTHERS..... NO REAL PATTERN ON THE TARGET THAT I CAN SEE AND WITHOUT SEEING YOU SHOOT I CAN ONLY GUESS. BUT IT SOUNDS LIKE YOUR HAPPY WITH THE SCORE REMEMBER ITS ONLY A GAME....HAVE FUN..


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Good post from Mike!! He's 100% right, 

Indoor archery is a game of perfect, so let down if a shot is not going perfectly. This level of discipline is a habit that needs to be practiced and reinforced as often as any part of your form.

One thing that often helps is to take at least 20 seconds between shots. Your muscles and your mind need time to recover and re-set between shots.

When you are shooting for score, shoot your shot, don't tinker and change things. Save that for practice. This is one that I'm guilty of too often. 

You seem to be at the level at which the mental aspects of shooting are becoming more important. This is where you will probably find the most points as you go forward. 

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## Ta2guru13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks a ton guys... i kinda figured it was a lot of "head game" and i found that if i take longer between shots that it does help with my accuracy... maybe i need to take a lil longer. I just started shooting spots about 2 months ago and my goal is to shoot a 300 with atleast 45 X's by the end of the year... but at the rate im going hopefully i reach it sooner. i shot 12 ends yesterday and shot a 292 with 37 X's. I just started shooting with my 2010 shadowcat and think im doing pretty well so far. any other tips for building up to my first 300?? any tips or drills or anything like that that may help would be great


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

See the posts on the "10 yard game" by AT member GRIV:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=77874&highlight=yard

Also by GRIV:

http://www.archerylive.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=1328&view=&hl=GRIV&fromsearch=1


----------



## Ta2guru13 (Dec 16, 2011)

I just finished reading GRIV's ten yard game... definitley gonna impliment this. just finished a round before work and again shot a 297 but with 36 spots. a litle agitated because after 6 ends i was on track for my first 300. i had 22 spots and no drops out of the five ring... but... come end 8 i shot a 4 ... end 9 a 4 ... end 10 another 4. Not many x's those 3 rounds either. I started thinking what i was doing wrong or different from my first six ends. Figured it out i think! By round 8i had let my form close a little. Round 11 i squared back up and landed myself to good final ends. Does this seem like a likely culprit? Thanks


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

ONCE AGAIN IT COULD BE MANY THINGS, ONE WAY YOU CAN FIGURE THINGS OUT IS TO VIDEO YOUR SELF WHILE YOU SHOOT YOU WILL BE SURPRISED WHAT YOU MIGHT SEE...... WHAT YOU THINK YOUR DOING, MAY NOT BE BE SAME......THIS WILL HELP A LOT............ BUT MY GUESS IS FATIGUE..............ENJOY...


----------



## Ta2guru13 (Dec 16, 2011)

i did as you said and when i got home from work this afternoon i went ahead and dug out my camera, set it on the hood of my car and shot a 5 spot so you wonderful and helpful coaches can pick me apart. Anything that you see that you have input on, dont hold back... as with all things in life i will listen to everything you have to say and use what i feel i should or what applies to me. Thanks again guys and just so you know I was a little nervous for some reason shooting in front of the camera... but i only think it was because I knew you guys were going to see it  Enjoy!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxlmLnuNNl8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Remember the short game. If you can't do it at 10 or 15 yards, you can't do it at 20. Start close. Work your form. Build your confidence. Have fun.


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

My guess would be you shoot the first shot, hit the X and you are thinking about hitting the X again and syke yourself out. I think everyone does it at some point, your shooting really good and start thinking about it and I know that sometimes messes me up.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

FIRST THING GET A SAFE PLACE TO SHOOT.....I CANT BELIEVE YOUR SHOOTING THERE.....................AFTER I SHAKE THIS OFF I MIGHT RESPOND .BUT DONT HOLD YOUR BREATH...I REFUSE TO HELP ANYONE WHO DOES NOT SHOOT SAFE..AND TO ME THAT LOOKS PRETTY BAD.SORRY I WILL NOT HELP YOU.


----------



## Ta2guru13 (Dec 16, 2011)

ok... so what deems a safe place to shoot?? Not trying to be a smart ass or rude or anything but im shooting in my own backyard towards my own house. would it be considered safe if i built a backstop? I dont have anywhere else to shoot. And to be honest I wont quit shooting because i just can't. But I do want help and some coaching even if it is via the internet for now. So again I ask, what would make my backyard a safe enough place to shoot as to be able to receive some help? And to be honest i'm kind of at a loss here cause I just dont see what makes it so unsafe. But regardless of that, just tell me what it is you think I need to do to receive your advice. Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Ta2guru13 said:


> i did as you said and when i got home from work this afternoon i went ahead and dug out my camera, set it on the hood of my car and shot a 5 spot so you wonderful and helpful coaches can pick me apart. Anything that you see that you have input on, dont hold back... as with all things in life i will listen to everything you have to say and use what i feel i should or what applies to me. Thanks again guys and just so you know I was a little nervous for some reason shooting in front of the camera... but i only think it was because I knew you guys were going to see it  Enjoy!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxlmLnuNNl8&feature=youtu.be


1) put up a 4 ft by 8 ft 3/4-inch Plywood panel in front of that window

FIRST SHOT









SECOND SHOT









THIRD SHOT









FOURTH SHOT









FIFTH SHOT










FREEZE FRAME ANALYSIS OF ALL 5 SHOTS, FRACTION OF A SECOND, AFTER RELEASE
If you look closely, you can see the GREEN STREAK of the vanes in freeze frames...1, 2, 4 & 5.











You are off balance.
The recoil of the starting off balance, throws your body backwards after each shot.

Shorten the bow DL, and get your arms pits centered between your ankles, when at full draw.
Cleanup the follow through reaction, so that you are motionless, after the shot...bow arm reacts forward, release elbow reacts backwards, upper body stays still.


----------



## Ta2guru13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Yessir and thank you. Sorry if i upset anyone with the window or whatever it is that upset them... but i will have plywood up today and just for the record that is my bedroom window and i live alone.. no chance of anyone or anything being in there... but fir safetys sake i will cover the window and find a better backstop for anything that may or may not happen. i will make the draw length adjustments and record a new video tonight or tomorrow. thank you and again sorry if i upset anyone... thats the last thing i want to do on archerytalk.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

yes SIR i was upset not only your window, but the walk way between the houses AND YOU NEIGHBORS HOUSE WAS JUST INCHES FROM YOUR TARGET.....NUTS AND BOLTS IS 100% ON THAT I DONT SEE HIM MUCH HERE BUT HIS POST THAT I HAVE READ BEFORE IS VERY VERY GOOD .SECOND TO NONE, I WOULD LIKE TO MEET HIM SOME DAY. TAKE HIS ADVICE ITS VERY GOOD....SORRY BUT I TAKE SAFETY VERY SERIOUSLY......MIKE


----------



## Ta2guru13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Well im putting in a backstop tomorrow morning and finding a better direction to shoot. i will be making the draw lenth adjustments tonight and making sure i get everything tuned up nice. sorry for upsetting you... not my goal to agitate my AT help. I take my shooting very serious and will be making the proper changes to make my shooting environment a safer place for all.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Im a nobody - but looking at the freeze frame pics 

The first thing that caught my eye was your grip - its very different in several of them.


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

Ta2guru13 said:


> Today I shot the best round of my life... a 298 with 34 x's. Here's my question... why is it that i drill the X almost every time with my first arrow and then the remaining 4 are no where as consistant. I am posting a picture of my target so you can see what I mean. Dont get me wrong I am extremely happy with my score and my shooting right now, but what gives?? Why am I so much more consistant with my first arrow??
> View attachment 1365863


you could be shooting too fast i do that alot try taking 2 deap breaths to calm you down between each shot that should work it did for me


----------



## shields642 (Nov 1, 2010)

that was my problem ive never been much of a spot shooter myself id rather be shootin thru brush haha but i wana shoot too fast and its hard especially when your in the back yard and you dont wana wait around but a buddy always told me its the quality of the practice not the quantity it helped me wrap my mind around my form more


----------

